# Neve – Serra da Nogueira – 28 de Dezembro de 2008



## Dan (28 Dez 2008 às 14:49)

Esta manhã na Serra da Nogueira.

Subi até ao posto de vigia a 1210m de altitude.




Estava cheio de sincelo e o vento forte ainda se fazia sentir. Um terrível windchill.








No meio do bosque.


----------



## Fernando (28 Dez 2008 às 15:16)

Viva!

Boas fotos 

Ontem à tarde consegui subir à serra da Nogueira com o nosso colega forista cardu. A estrada encontrava-se fechada logo junto ao cruzamento à saída de Bragança. Como estávamos em 3 viaturas todo-o-terreno, acabámos por ir pelo caminho que liga rebordãos à estrada regional. Nevava intensamente e ainda ninguém tinha passado naquela zona. Quando apanhámos a estrada regional a neve estava totalmente virgem e com alguma dificuldade conseguimos chegar ao topo da serra. O nevoeiro era intenso e o vento impressionante. A neve não parava de cair e não havia mais de 10 metros de visibilidade. Quando começámos a descer parámos para tirar umas fotos e veio ao nosso encontro de um jipe da GNR que nos obrigou a descer porque estava a anoitecer e não parava de nevar.

Ainda não copiei as fotos para o computador, mas penso ter conseguido bons registos. Logo à noite devo colocar as fotos.


----------



## actioman (28 Dez 2008 às 16:55)

Dan disse:


>




Lindo camadão de neve!!!  

Que imagens magnificas Dan! Adoro esta em particular, é um postal da Lapónia, faltam as renas .

E a temperaturaa quanto estava?



Fernando disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Boas fotos
> 
> ...



Fernando, tens a noção que foste um priveligiado e estavas no local certo à hora precisa!?

Estamos ansiosos pelas tuas fotos!


----------



## Fernando (28 Dez 2008 às 20:08)

Tal como prometido, vou colocar aqui alguns vídeos...

As fotos não saíram grande coisa... Começo com um vídeo:


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2008 às 20:31)

Grandes registos.

Foi a maior acumulação da época na Serra da Nogueira?!

Obrigado *Dan* e *Fernado* pela partilha. Eu desta vez fiquei pela cidade


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2008 às 22:16)

Excelente vídeo *Fernando *



Brigantia disse:


> Grandes registos.
> 
> Foi a maior acumulação da época na Serra da Nogueira?!
> 
> Obrigado *Dan* e *Fernado* pela partilha. Eu desta vez fiquei pela cidade



Pareceu-me que no episódio da Helena havia mais neve.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2008 às 22:29)

Fotos muito boas mesmo

A Serra da Nogueira está fantástica

Estou em Bragança à um ano e meio e nunca tive oportunidade de visitar Esta Serra mas deve ser um local muito bonito com ou sem neve


----------



## cardu (29 Dez 2008 às 00:48)

Finalmente o meu sonho concretizou-se!!

Graças ao Fernando já vi neve a sério na serra da Nogueira!!

Nem era preciso tanta neve!! Mas foi mesmo a grande....


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Dez 2008 às 01:18)

boas

bons registos, tenho pena de não ter isso aqui  no Centro sul do país, para poder fazer esses belos passeios pelo manto branco.

abraços


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2008 às 01:21)

Excelentes fotos, Dan!

Ah, e bom video, Fernado 

Parabéns!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 01:26)

Bela Reportagem!

Fotos espectaculares, *Dan*, e excelente Vídeo, *Fernando*!!


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2008 às 11:18)

Um regalo para a vista! Obrigado


----------

